# KP server crash on June 2



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.

I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.

Ironically, I decided to take a day off at that same time just a few hours before the forum went down. Usually, when taking time off, I still check the forum throughout the day. But this time, I decided to go off the grid for the entire day, and this happened 

In any case, sorry for any inconvenience.

There might be some more downtime while I'm reconfiguring the server, but overall things should be back to normal.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

No worries. Just happy to be back. I was beginning to go into withdrawal.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Oh thank Goodness a think a few of us were panicking. My favourite forum gone!!!!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

You deserve a day off every now and then! Although we all missed our KP fix, no harm done. Thanks for everything you do for us!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Oh thank Goodness a think a few of us were panicking. My favourite forum gone!!!!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you, I thought the whole of America had joined and resulted in too busy! Lol. Nice to be back in touch.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

diziescott said:


> You deserve a day off every now and then! Although we all missed our KP fix, no harm done. Thanks for everything you do for us!


Ditto!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wouldn't you know it- take a well deserved day off and something goes wrong! Thanks for the site it is great.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought it was my computer on the fritz. Talk about withdrawals :XD: So glad you had the day off and so glad to see the forum back on


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

I thought my coputer was on the blink too!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm so glad to see you all back again,i thought it was my computer,and now for my sigh of relief.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

So sorry you had to come back from a day off to a crashed server. Love KP and would miss it terribly. Thank you for all you do for us.


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

diziescott said:


> You deserve a day off every now and then! Although we all missed our KP fix, no harm done. Thanks for everything you do for us!


Thank goodness your back in time for my next fix, Thanks


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok little missy, no more days off for you. I must have ate everything in the house yesterday I was so worried that I was not going to see KP again! I am addicted and afterall this is all about me! Didn't you read the sign on my front entry door? It simply states, UNLESS YOU ARE DYING DON'T BOTHER ME--I AM ON KNITTING PARADISE.
Seriously, I am glad it is back up, sorry your peaceful day was shattered when you realized we were down, but, I don't think anyone committed suicide, or shot up their computers, or anything like that. We have all just suddenly had to admit that we are addicts! Thanks for all of your hard work making this the most favored forum on the net for knitters.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


I thought that was the answer when i couldn't open the forum. thanks


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Certainly missed my daily fix. You deserve a day off for all the good work you do for us.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Your entitled to a day off it's just Sods Law that that is when things go wrong. LIFE!


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Wheeeuuu!!!!! panic attack :roll: :shock: :roll: :shock: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: thank goodness and admin for getting us back together again!!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Lea said:


> No worries. Just happy to be back. I was beginning to go into withdrawal.


LOL!!! Me to. I WAS going through withdrawl.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for all you do for us. Sorry you came back to a crashed server, but doesn't something always go wrong when you decide on a mental health day.
Hugs, hope it isn't too stressful now.


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Everyone should have a complete day away. Thanks for KP. We all appreciate it all the more.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So that's what happened! Thanks for taking the time to explain. Twice as much KP to catch up on while waiting for the flotilla down the Thames. Can you fix the weather in London too? Such a shame about the rain!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for sorting i know there has been alot of scaming going on someone from japan tried to do my computor the other day.wellcome back


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had thought the server might have gone done, I was on the forum bright and early in the morning. Came back several hours later and got an time out page when trying to connect.

Thanks for the great job you do, and I'm sorry this had to happen on the day you decided to take time for yourself.


Glad it's back up and running, thanks for all you do for all of us on KP.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> Rossi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thank Goodness a think a few of us were panicking. My favourite forum gone!!!!
> ...


Well said - my thoughts exactly too! The only thing I might add is please don't feel guilty for taking some time off. We all need to do that once in a while for a sanity check. You do a lot for us and we do appreciate your time.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for all that you do. For lots of us on this site it's not just about knitting but making and keeping in touch with friends. It's great that you have it up and running again, God bless you.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

These things happen to even the most diligent. Glad to see KP (and you) back. Murphy's Law.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

This site means so much to me thank you .


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad that your back and on the ball! You certainly deserve a day off now and then!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm just so happy you're back! I hope you enjoyed your day off!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't you worry about it, we still love you for all the hard work you do to provide such wonderful site. Crashes happen, we get spoil, expecting that it will be available each and every day. You more then deserve a day off. I do love you and respect you for all the work involved in providing us with a site that allow all of us to be in touch with people all over the world.
Thank you
Peoline.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

You do a fantastic job of keeping this forum going Admin, so thankyou. These things happen from time to time. 
I don't know if it has anything to do with the down time yesterday or not but I have noticed over the last few days that the forum has been running slower than usual. 

Thankyou again for doing a fantastic job Admin 

xx


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Fortunately for me, I had already been on KP, and was otherwise busy when it went down, so I missed nothing. But glad to say it is up and running again, pity about your well earned day off, there's no peace for the wicked as we say over here in the UK. Leonora.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Good moarning, glad you're back


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I figured it out, too. Glad the site's ok and back up. I did miss it because Saturday is my day to catch up on long threads or other topics I have skimmed. Don't kick yourself about taking time away!


----------



## crafter5 (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought it was my fault , glad its running again ,it just goes to show we would miss this site if we couldn't use it .


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Ok little missy, no more days off for you. I must have ate everything in the house yesterday I was so worried that I was not going to see KP again! I am addicted and afterall this is all about me! Didn't you read the sign on my front entry door? It simply states, UNLESS YOU ARE DYING DON'T BOTHER ME--I AM ON KNITTING PARADISE.
> Seriously, I am glad it is back up, sorry your peaceful day was shattered when you realized we were down, but, I don't think anyone committed suicide, or shot up their computers, or anything like that. We have all just suddenly had to admit that we are addicts! Thanks for all of your hard work making this the most favored forum on the net for knitters.


Gosh! I know what you mean! I got my lawn mowed, laundry done and my screen door fixed! Good thing, it was a beautiful day to work outside!


----------



## Glitz (Apr 28, 2012)

I panicked a bit too. Thank you for getting the glitch fixed. As someone else mentioned - Sod's Law that the server went down when you'd taken a day off! Everyone is entitled to a day off so don't fret. I think we all survived, and I expect most computers survived too.

I am very happy that the site is up and running again though, and I've only been coming here for a month or so!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Happens to the best of us!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad you finally had a day off. Don't know how you do it day in and day out. Thanks for getting us back up. In over a year this is the first itme i have experienced this and that in my book is a very good record. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the information, Admin. I thought my Mac was having serious problems. It never ocurred to me that something on your end was messed up.

Sorry our off-time was interrupted. jheiens


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

Soooo glad you are back! My day isn't complete without KP!


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ironically, I decided to take a day off at that same time just a few hours before the forum went down. Usually, when taking time off, I still check the forum throughout the day. But this time, I decided to go off the grid for the entire day, and this happened 

You are entitled to time off and while many of us went through "withdrawals" (LOL)....we survived...modern day technology ... what can you do?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

.....and I'm thinking "is it something I said?"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So glad it's back, I thought it was my computer too. It wasn't all those beautiful bears was it?!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

good morning kp,
i couldn't pick up kp last night either. i thought because i
was late into the evening to check the rest of the pictures. so then i had to watch the baseball game with my husband! i was too tired to sew or knit, & kp was going to be my down time.
back to my routine this morning, cup of coffee & kp. 


:lol: MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

i was so busy yesterday I wasn't on the computer. It must have gone down after I read the morning posts. G;ad everything worked out. I would be totally clueless.


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

Sooooooo glad it wasn't my computer. It really had me worried last night.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

The "Bad Gateway" made me think of "beam me up Scotty". I wondered throughout the day of all the "tomorrow" things that were getting done because KP was down.

Hope you can get another day off to make up for yesterday.

Photo of "Junior Assistant in Training".


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought it was a crash, and I knew you'd be on top of it. However, I didn't know you had taken the day off too; needless to say, you deserve a day off. 

Thank you for your service, it's truly appreciated.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, it forced me to look up the meaning of 502 errors and "bad gateway." As always, I came away informed, so no loss. It's a really good forum; starts my day every day. Thank you, and you're not even a knitter!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Ok little missy, no more days off for you. I must have ate everything in the house yesterday I was so worried that I was not going to see KP again! I am addicted and afterall this is all about me! Didn't you read the sign on my front entry door? It simply states, UNLESS YOU ARE DYING DON'T BOTHER ME--I AM ON KNITTING PARADISE.
> Seriously, I am glad it is back up, sorry your peaceful day was shattered when you realized we were down, but, I don't think anyone committed suicide, or shot up their computers, or anything like that. We have all just suddenly had to admit that we are addicts! Thanks for all of your hard work making this the most favored forum on the net for knitters.


My computer geek (DS) was on a rare day off too and laughed uproarously when he finally got home and retrieved his messages from a panicked Mom re "Computer not working!!!!!!!" he had great fun trying to explain the technical error in simple terms "Ha Ha" Soooo sorry your well deserved "Day Off" was spoiled on your return. Again thanks for all you do for us. Couldn't imagine my morning coffee without my KP friends.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I got a kickout of Bad Gateway. It was like turning to a pet and saying, "Baaaad, Gateway!"


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

So glad your back,I was in a panic "


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Granalou said:


> diziescott said:
> 
> 
> > You deserve a day off every now and then! Although we all missed our KP fix, no harm done. Thanks for everything you do for us!
> ...


Ditto again!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Well, it forced me to look up the meaning of 502 errors and "bad gateway." As always, I came away informed, so no loss. It's a really good forum; starts my day every day. Thank you, and you're not even a knitter!


Ditto. I learned something new too.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rosette said:


> So that's what happened! Thanks for taking the time to explain. Twice as much KP to catch up on while waiting for the flotilla down the Thames. Can you fix the weather in London too? Such a shame about the rain!


Raining down here in Devon as well ,such a shame i shall be glued to the t.v ,i bet its a lovely atmosphere there seeing it live .


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

I got so much done yesterday! But I wasn't happy. I mean, the withdrawal shakes get to ya. SOOOOO happy you are back!!!

BUT, you deserve a rest sometimes. Why don't we just schedule an "Admin Day Off" once in awhile? If we did it once a week, we would all have clean houses, cakes baked, happy husbands....etc. NAWWW.....we'd be in bad shape.....meaner than snakes......

Big hugs for all you do to keep us happy and sweet!


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update. No worries, we all need to go off the grid regularly, so do so more often. 

We knitters were missed our favorite site, but we survived.


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank goodness you're back! I hope you at least you enjoyed your day off. With the rotten week I've had (lost my poor Harley( my dog) after 12 years , and then a health scare for mean and acre other things, to have the site go down was too much!) Since my every day email was taken away,(still don't know why) to try and log on and I kept getting error messages I thought I was banned! Glad its over and wasn't me !


----------



## jackie ford (Apr 23, 2012)

I didn't realise the forum was admin'ed from the UK until now - you're doing a grand job. HAPPY JUBILEE!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You do deserve some time off! Thanks for all your hard work! We love it here!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I am just very happy all is well. I have been away and have lots of issues I want to read and I couldn't open any last night - I am about to embark on a journey of delights catching up.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Definite withdrawals!!


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Great to have you back up - thought I had been banished! Most definitely had withdrawal symptoms. Hope you get another break without interruption soon.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, you deserve a day away. Glad we are back up and running. Thank you.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I paid a computer guy to assure me I hadn't messed up my computer. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

while i missed the forum no harm done and i happily give up a day of kp for you to have a day off


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Thank you so much for all that you do. For lots of us on this site it's not just about knitting but making and keeping in touch with friends. It's great that you have it up and running again, God bless you.


Absolutely!! And I agree with everyone else. Everyone deserves a day away every now and then. I hope you enjoyed it!!


----------



## carolscothorn (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank god for that I thought it was my phone just glad we are back


----------



## Pat 34 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I really missed it. So glad it is back. So sorry you missed your day off..hope another (better) day comes along soon.


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Since every thing else opened in my e-mail I just assumed there was a difficulty with KP. Did miss my daily medicine. Thanks for all your effort and I agree you should take 1-2 days a week off.

Most perple who work have two days a week off so why not you.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It made me really appreciate how much I value the forum. I felt like I'd lost a friend and didn't know which way to turn.


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm thankful we are back. I thought it was my computer until I tried back issues of KP. Thanks for all of your work to keep this site so wonderful I'm really grateful for KP


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought it was something I did wrong..Thank you for explaining what happen..It's soooo good to be back on again...I hope you enjoyed your day off...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! I for one was crazy without our wonderful TP!! If you have to take it down to reconfigure is there any way to giv eus a notice? thanks again for getting it restored.


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh thank Goodness a think a few of us were panicking. My favourite forum gone!!!!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

I started to panic when I couldn't get on KP!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Admin...Thank you for the explanation. 
Though I thought it was my ISP being down due to bad storms in the area, or something on their end.

Hope you had a good time off...and please do schedule yourself more "complete" days off. You deserve them. :thumbup:


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

well deserved day off who would have thought tho eh ,i got out my old laptop thinking it was this one so i knew then it was something else but was still in a panic didn't know how to find out,it's like toast and coffee in the morning only mine is KP and coffee.ty for KP Bam


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess KP decided that since you were going on holiday, it should as well.


----------



## scrumbler2011 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was thinker KP had gone to the teddy bears picnic too. . . !

So glad all is back up and running again


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

UK had withdrawl symptoms also. Glad you enjoyed your day off but you are not allowed anymore if this is what happens.
Pam


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


Simple answer...some big footed person stripped on the cord and unpluged it. Way to prevent watch where the heck your going..


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad to be back on KP. Love Donnie K's reply, and I too thought it was having a glitch with my computer.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey, you deserve some time off. And this was just Murphy in action. I did worry though. I called all my friends to ask them to try to get into KP. thinking it was my computer's problem. But none of them were able to get on. So glad it's back up and running.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so glad you're back!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know, and for all the work you do on the site in general. Everyone appreciates it so much. Hope you had a decent day off, blissfully unaware! My son (the built-in techie I have here) said he thought it had been hacked. Hope not.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> .....and I'm thinking "is it something I said?"


Yes me too. I thought I had offending someone and was locked out! How quick we are to feel guilty


----------



## kaykay (Apr 1, 2011)

So glad to see you back!! Truly would miss this Forum. Get lots of great ideals and chance to meet super folks. Thanks for keeping this going!! kaykay


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Of course, like many others, I thought it was my computer. I tried several times to go on to KP but nothing happened until this morning. The good news is that I was able to complete a hat that I started and trim a big tree in my front yard! Glad everything is back to "normal" this morning. Good news goes go with coffee...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Purrcylove (Aug 4, 2011)

Like all the others, I to had a very confusing day. I thought it might be the whole sight, but then I wasn't sure if it was just my computer. Tried to find the answer several times during the day. It's a lost feeling when you don't know where to go for an answer.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> So sorry you had to come back from a day off to a crashed server. Love KP and would miss it terribly. Thank you for all you do for us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

tielma said:


> Thanks for letting us know, and for all the work you do on the site in general. Everyone appreciates it so much. Hope you had a decent day off, blissfully unaware! My son (the built-in techie I have here) said he thought it had been hacked. Hope not.


Hacked? You mean someone wanted to steal all the knitting information here? OH MY! If they were smart, they would have just joined and asked questions like the rest of us!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

crafter5 said:


> I thought it was my fault , glad its running again ,it just goes to show we would miss this site if we couldn't use it .


LOL!! I thought it was my computer also and did all kinds of maintance on it. I even finished a baby blanket and got some things done in the house on my day off yesterday. Guess it payed off for me. But the withdrawls.....oh let me tell you about the withdrawls........LOL!!!    :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Lea said:


> No worries. Just happy to be back. I was beginning to go into withdrawal.


Me too. I was going into panic mode a bit. I didn't realize how much I need and depend on the KP site. I am sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

So glad it's back. I love this site.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

my fault. my computer was down from friday 6/1 /12 to saturday night 6/2/12 while I wiped my drive and reinstalled my operating system. kp forum decided to join me to keep me company. next time will let everyone know first. ha ha ha


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I haven't read through all 7 pages of messages...
But it sounds like alot of you thought it was something wrong with your computer.
Oh goodness...hope it didn't cost much, but lesson learned.

When you get a *502 Bad Gateway* message it means that the internet service is down somewhere along the lines.
It has nothing to do with your computer,
No it did not crash, No you did nothing wrong.

Just have to wait it out until it gets fixed.
Sometimes it is to just one specific site, other times it could be for the whole internet.
I have seen this message come up when the whole internet goes down...but other times it just sits there doing nothing.

If you find that you can't get onto *any* sites...contact your service provider to report the possible outage...or talk with tech support.

I did not check other sites, I just signed off my ISP....
heck I had things to do any way.


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

You do a wonderful job with this forum. It must be difficult maintaning it. Keep up the GREAT work


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

It's ok, these things happen. You deserve a day away and more without worrying about work. By the way, thank you for making all this possible for all of us.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I'm so glad that you are back. After I decided that your site had crashed I asked my sweet husband..."what will I do if KP doesn't every come back"?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Please don't ever stop! This forum brings so much to so may people - we'd be lost without it...


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I had heart palpitations today when I opened my emailwill KP be online, will KP be online, will KP be online. Glad its back but I am glad you also took a day off the grid!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Phew...glad to have you back...:~)


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

You can tell We MISSED You! One more thank you for all you do!


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

So glad to see you back on!! I too was having withdrawal !!!
You start my day and usually make it the most enjoyable part!
Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am very happy that you were able to get the site back up... I'm up at 5:15am for work just so I can come in here ... visit with everyone, and learn new things, see everyones beautiful work... share a few laughs.. it makes my day.... I want to thank you for a beautiful site and I am grateful that you have developed this site for all of us fiber art artists to enjoy.... withdrawls?? hmmmm does that mean checking the site ever 20 mins... and completly organizing all my patterns and sites into one neat folder... been needing to do that for ages... I think I found all the places I stashed my patterns.... well at least thats organized... oh and the computer had a complete check up and is running amazing now.. you know just in case it really was a glitch with my computer...LOL thanks again and I am sure this thread will be several pages long telling you how much we love Knitting Paradise and how much we appreciate you.... Ronie


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

What's "a day off" ?????....I'm confused.

Seriously, I know you deserved it. Thank you for getting us all up and going again. I really missed all my KP buddies yesterday.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Computer repair was going to be called thia morning if I still couldn't get on. All is well again in my life.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I agree with everything everyone said ahead of me. It takes a day "off" in a bad (for us) and a good ( for you) for us to stop and realize how lucky we have YOU doing all the work you do and how lucky we have something like KP that is such an awesome thing and fulfills so many things in so many ways for so many. Again--THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO!

karenknit


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

So glad KP is up and running, but sorry you couldn't have the day off without a little drama occuring. I didn't know what was happening. So happy to be back with my friends.


----------



## fisherbug (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for all you do for us. You deserved a day off. It showed all of us how much we appreciate the work you do for us and much you do. Again thank you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad to know you had some time for yourself. Isn't the timing amazing. At least you know we all still want KP!!!! You need time away from here, but boy you were missed. I almost ran some program on my computer but didn't because my DH has his work on here too and was afraid of messing that up. KP withdrawal is over.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

it's ok you do deserve a day off hope you had a great day and please do it again everyone should every once in awhile forget about doing the same routine glad everything is in working order


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Rossi said:


> Ali9407 said:
> 
> 
> > .....and I'm thinking "is it something I said?"
> ...


That is so funny. I was trying to figure out if I had done something too. Must be that training we had as little kids and still get if we are lucky enough to have our mothers.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

So glad you managed a whole day off, but really glad to be able to get on here again.. Like so many others withdrawl WAS setting in.. fingers crossed all stays well now


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

You can take my email, you can take the kids, you can take just about anything just don't take my KP..its my everything..well that's a bit exaggerated but without it life can really get boring. Next time have candles and flash lights so we can find you in the Blackout.. Happy Dance KP is back up


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay for you! A day off with no stressing about the site going down -- we all did enough of that for you. I almost took the drastic step of walking upstairs to my PC (as opposed to reading on my iPad over coffee and breakfast). Restrained myself, but took another drastic step -- went over to Ravelry forums! Actually, while I didn't read the forums, I did find out about a lot of stuff available on that site, other than searching for patterns. 

We hope none of us (especially you) ever have to go through this again -- but that may be asking too much of technology. Thank you for all you do to keep this site and us going (off the deep end. . . .?).


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Not knowing what "502 Bad Gateway" meant, I spent a lot of time checking my computer and "cleaning" it. I now have a computer that is in good working condition. And I'm so glad that KP is back up and running. 'Must admit I was sure missing this forum and worried about what happened to it.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know what happened. I log on every day


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

So glad everything is OK now, but it gives me a chance to say how much I appreciate KP and all the effort it takes to keep it running so well. Thanks for all you do, Admin!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Aren't days off heavenly? I honestly thought that the problem was on my end for a while. Glad that the server is up and running today


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to know it wasn't a problem with my I Pad, which is what I thought.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

withdrawal???? you think. what would we do without kp???????????//drink,gamble,do crazy things?? SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad you r back.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh thank goodness you're back! I too thought my computer was acting up. It truly made me realize just how greatly I look forward to having my morning coffee with your lovely forum. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad you had some time off, even "gladder" you're back. Like many others, I thought it was my computer. Hope you know how happy we all are that we're back on! It was a good time to realize how much we all look forward to "keeping in touch" through KP. Thank you so much for a great forum!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

You do a terrific job! No worries. Glad we're up and running again.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

YAY! I was afraid it was my old pc.


----------



## marchen (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought it might have been something like that. But a day without KP is like a day without sunshine.......terrible!! Glad you are back!!
Mary :lol:


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

these things happen

just went into withdrawal, that's all  :lol:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad you took a day off. I seriously would not want your job!!! What's that saying - - when the cat's away the mice will play --- guess they chewed a wire this time! Sorry I sent you 3 emails - I wonder how that worked? I thought that if I sent you all the info on the last email, that this would help you. Glad your back to fix all our addictions - I had to go to a movie to take my mind off the forum. Hope I can get into the June 2 forum so I can have a full half day at it to-day. Thanks again for fixing things up.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

You are entitled to an entire kp free day or two.......just not on the day that i hapen to need assistance.......again! Not TOO selfish....am I? I am glad that you are well....i hope you enjoyed your day 

And now......back to my regualrly scceduled fix ...... ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

I was one of the lucky ones - I'd been into KP before it went down but I know I would have really missed it. Look forward to it every evening and thanks for what you do


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for reporting this on the forum, I could not reach KP on the 2nd and thought I was having an internet browser issue as I have had some in the past and they tended to be site specific - so it was nice to hear it was not my PC


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Whew glad to know that I thought i blocked it lol


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh thank goodness and anyone that can figure out the problem because I am computer challenged and would not know where to begin. I was having some serious withdrawls not been able to access this wonderful site!! Good to be back, now I can go back to church and pray!! :lol:


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

I was having withdrawal symptoms of not being able to get on the site! Glad you are back and running. Makes my day perfect!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

Whew!!!!!!!!!!! got worried there for a min.lol would surely miss it glad it is back on have a great day everyone....


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your hard work. This is a very well run forum, and very user friendly, including all the wonderful people who participate. I couldn't get on yesterday but I thought it was my server.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Whew!! At first I thought there were too many of usonline at the same time, then thought maybe it was something I said, no that couldn't be it. Anyway, there are so many of us that are addicted to this site, we'd all go bonkers without you. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all you do
The first thing I did this morning was check my computer and you were back I was so happy. I love KP and was lost without it
You sure were missed by a lot of people
I hope you had a nice day


----------



## phoenixangelique (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol couldn't agree more...was starting to get super worried



Lea said:


> No worries. Just happy to be back. I was beginning to go into withdrawal.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I felt the way everyone else did -- tried everything to 'find' it. Even phoned my mac tech person -- he said it was a 'bad gateway' which I googled -- it said that it wasn't my computer which relieved my mind but then I worried, as did everyone else, that we had lost you! Thanks so much for all you do.

One thing it made us realize - how very important this place is to all of us!
designer


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

Everything breaks down now and then but I really missed the forum. It is part of my daily routine. It's all better now.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for running this site. As you can see from the withdrawal testimonies it is well appreciated. On the up side of yesterday....I did get a little more knitting done than usual!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Good to know - thought something was terribly wrong with my computer.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

I went all over the internet trying to find the problem. Thought it was my pc. Then I thought, all those Bears at the Picnic weighted the site down and it would not come back UP. I was really worried, it was like some had just pulled the plug on our world. Thank you, Thank you, for getting us back together. Love this site.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I also thought it was my computer - like the antivirus software expiring. Glad to know it wasn't my computer.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

So glad you are back online. If anyone would ever want to check to see if it is the server or her computer, there is a site called http://www.markosweb.com>knitting that will tell you whether the server is down. I checked it yesterday and it confirmed the server was down, so I knew it wasn't my computer.


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

I. too, thought it was the computer (or my lack of skill)....what a relief to learn it was out of my hands.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for looking into this. After I sent you a note about it I was wondering if it was my computer, which caused me to feel foolish. But all is well and I am glad to see you here again. Don't know what I would do without this place. Vique.


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't regret the day off - just realize how much your efforts are appreciated! We all will recover if we haven't already!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Is there a lesson in this about taking time off? Just kidding. 
So glad KP is back! My day whole day was 'off' 'cause I couldn't start it with KP.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope you had a good day off. I was a trooper and checked every hour on the hour to see if it was back. The worst thing was that I had to do the housework because I had nothing else to do. LOL!

Jan


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing is perfect and these things happen. I did notice it and figured okay. something is wrong, but it will get fixed.

You didn't do it, so there is no need to apologize.
Hope you enjoyed your day off.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> tielma said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for letting us know, and for all the work you do on the site in general. Everyone appreciates it so much. Hope you had a decent day off, blissfully unaware! My son (the built-in techie I have here) said he thought it had been hacked. Hope not.
> ...


I ran a web site, they don't hack for what's on the site so much as how they can use it. I just had my email hacked, had to change my password. They tried using it to spam people, they were from Romania.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Please don't apologize for taking a day off.

Servers go 'down' once in awhile...it happens.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

saftshe said:


> Thank goodness you're back! I hope you at least you enjoyed your day off. With the rotten week I've had (lost my poor Harley( my dog) after 12 years , and then a health scare for mean and acre other things, to have the site go down was too much!) Since my every day email was taken away,(still don't know why) to try and log on and I kept getting error messages I thought I was banned! Glad its over and wasn't me !


Your email may have been hacked like mine try logging in on a laptop or deck top computer using a browser.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

So glad everything is okay. Tried several times different ways and nothing would work. You do deserve a day off and as usual that's when things go haywire. Just happy to be back and have everything back to normal....what ever that is, hehehe.


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


No worries! Hope you had a relaxing day off.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

My son said it was on kp side. I thought it was me. Glad to be back.


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hope you had a good day off....
I'm glad KP is up and running again...
Fantastic Forum for like minded Knitters around the world.....

Happy Knitting

Fabknitter66



Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for the explanation. I simply deleted, thinking a virus was galloping in our midst.


Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

arlenen said:


> I went all over the internet trying to find the problem. Thought it was my pc. Then I thought, all those Bears at the Picnic weighted the site down and it would not come back UP. I was really worried, it was like some had just pulled the plug on our world. Thank you, Thank you, for getting us back together. Love this site.


I wondered this as well. I would be partly responsible as I sent the link to 2 of my non-KP relatives (poor souls) because I have been nattering on about the bears. Lots of traffic.

Glad you were off. Thanks for making this possible.
Glad the site is back up. Now for my KP fix of the day.


----------



## pinecone (Apr 11, 2012)

Everyone needs a day away. Glad the site is up and running. Thank you so much for this terrific site.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Didn't realize just how much a part of my day KP has become in just a few short months until yesterday when it was down! Nice to be back. Thanks to the admin for all the things s/he does and for making it possible for us all to hang out together.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a wonder bunch of people. Of the replies that I read, no one was mad! They were all glad that you had a day off. What a great feeling to be associated with this bunch of human beings.

My day wouldn't be complete without my KP fix. Thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

I blamed my poor son who was tinkering with my computer when he visited yesterday!!--Sorry Scot ! ):
What a relief to have you back, KP---without you the day was pretty dull!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree with all. Just makes us appreciate you, the site and each other all the more.


----------



## grannyeileen (Apr 25, 2012)

What a relief to have you back - thought I'd have to call in my son
to sort out the machine........... Spent this gloomy day catching up
with the KP site, thanks. grannyeileen x


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for responding to us. We're bless to have this forum you created and run and everyone else that works on it and can't forget the participants who write in. Most of all thank you to you. It would be greatly miss if it didn't exist. I'm sorry that it happened on your day off. I just hope the problem will be fix soon and won't be a real mess to fix. I know it would be beyond my scope. Anways, I hope when the problem is fix you will get some time off and this won't happen again. Thanks for all your hard work and genorosity.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

i just have to shout....SO GLAD IT'S UP AND RUNNING. I AM ALWAYS LOOKING FORWARD TO MY NEXT NEWSLETTER. THANKS FOR GIVING US THE OPPORTUNITY WE HAVE HERE. IT'S A JOB WELL DONE. I look forward to hearing from all my fellow KPer's and sharing our stories.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm so pleased KP is back, like the others have said, at one point I thought it was my computer playing up. I hope you had a nice day off yesterday, shame you had to deal with the crash on your return. :-( Thank you soooo much for all your hard work in running KP it is much appreciated.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Ditto that.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

AWWWWW.... I'm lucky I had my day off yesterday too :shock: 

Hope you had a nice day off thoug? 
I'm pretty new here but I pay a visit at least once a day when I'm home so I wouldn't want to miss it. Love this Forum :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

nice to have KP back! i was worried there.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, when I clicked on this message this morning my virus shield said a virus was blocked...I had this same message a few days ago when I clicked on a picture on this site...sorry I am not computer literate so that is all I can tell you...but maybe there is a virus lurking somewhere?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Admin-Certainly makes me appreciate everything you do and all the time you put in to keep us happy, fighting, teaching, supporting, etc. Thanks for all you effort (not to mention all the headaches we must give you). If I knew who and where you are, I'd send you the biggest bottle of extra-strength Tylonol I could find as a thank you! Thanks and take care. Denise


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

This unfortunate crash was a lesson for all of us in so many ways!

First of all, you (admin.), do so very much for all KP members and are extremely deserving of some R & R. 

Secondly, it may be wise for us to make sure we keep email addresses for members we have been in touch with. If we ever have another crash and can't turn to all forum members or accessing our bookmarks, at least we would have someone to turn to if a knitting problem arises.

Thirdly, we now know with definite certainty that we are addicted to this forum, and why wouldn't we be, considering all the wonderfully generous and helpful members gathered here!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

WHEW! Am I glad kp is back on! I was going crazy yesterday without it! Thank you thank you for getting it up and running again. Too many bears?????????


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I am so happy to see all of you again! I kept checking it yesterday. I missed my paradise so much! Thank you Admin for fixing the server and to keep it going day after day. I love this community of awesome people.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Glad to have KP back. Hope you enjoyed a much deserved day off!


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad to have KP back!!!! I was having withdrawels!!!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

A small price for us to pay (no KP) for all of the joy and learning this forum provides.

Thank you for being here.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

yes I was aware of the crash. Glad to see hyou are back, Marie Diane


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

No worries ,this is computer land we are all used to things going crash once in a while. I don't panic till it's my computer crashing.Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, I thought it was my connection as well..... I'm wondering if our "teddy bear picnic" pictures had something to do with it?


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was so lost yesterday .... I didn't know what to do with myself!!!

Thank goodness it's sorted now!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Vickie xox


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

For my two cents worth, No harm, No foul, just anxiousness once every hour when I would click the link and not even chrome asking to reload.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad you are back. I thought it was the bad weather.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

That'll teach us. I'm almost glad it happened because it shows how much we take for granted, without saying, "Thank you."


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Wherever you were hiding I hope you had a wonderful time. I missed you and I was so relieved to find kp up and running as I checked it first thing. Whew, now I can get my fix.
Thank you, thank you, thank you,
Jacque


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Like everyone else has said, so glad KP is up & running again. Thanks for all you do. I also love this forum.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry we messed up you day off.
Gosh I was lost all day.
It was so bad I cleaned my apt. 
Glad to be back on KP.
And many thanks for giving us such a great outlet and connection with so many people. You have added so much to so many lives. 
Blessing, Linda


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, thank God !!!

Already went online and typed in "502" and "504" "Bad Gateway Connection". Was considering trying to figure out how to build a better connection, etc., and finally gave up. Sorry to put this off on you... "BETTER THEE THAN ME" ... but at least you know how to start, where to start, etc., etc. With a little luck, I can remember my password and signin!!! hehehe.

Don't know why, but when anything goes wrong with my computer, I automatically think it's ME. So sorry your well-deserved day "off the grid" went haywire, but so GLAD it was YOU -- not ME !! Yikes !!

Absolutely LOVE this website, and you are doing such a tremendous thing for so many of us. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I was ready to take my computer to the repair shop! Glad things are back up and running smoothly


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

I was having a panic attack with out my daily fix of Knitting Paradise. We missed you!

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Back in business today. I missed FireballDave's Tea Party. 
So, a weekly Hello to Dave. 
Karen


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

My computer fried itself last week and yesterday I was getting an old one (my childrens' well abused one) up and running. You wouldn't believe the stuff on it - well maybe you would - and it was running so so slowly By the time I got it fixed I didn't have time to log on and steam was coming out my ears. 
If I had known the site was down I would have sat down and cried so congratulations on getting it back so quickly.
Like many others I escape on here to another world - an extremely friendly one.
Are we all feeling a warm fuzzy glow?


----------



## Corgi mom (May 28, 2012)

I too was worried, so happy to have it working again!


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought it was my computer!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Went into complete panic mode--how addicted I am!
Glad to be back to "normal again", thanks for getting the forum back on track.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I did the same thing got on line to find ou what bad gateway was, they wanted to fiv it. My son kept telling me it's them ,so I let it go. This morning I was hesitating a little, but then tried it ,was soooooooo happy. Good work kp. Thank you again.


----------



## clerk99 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am glad it is back up. Every one deserves a day off. Thanks for putting this site together. I have learned so much from all the talented people that are a part of KP


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't help but wonder how many people wrote letters to KP. It is amazing how attached we are to this forum.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Got a "bad gateway" error and googled the term. Gals you solved the problem - guess you needed that day off for what was coming next. Love this forum. Thank you for all you do!


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

If you haven't deleted yours yet try again - I got it to load today!! Thanks for all the hints, etc.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Technology is wonderful but...every once in a while it's nice have a day off.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought it was my computer acting up. So, I'm glad to hear it's KP. I'm glad to be back on. 

One more thing, thank you for all you do. much appreciated.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

ditto for me.... glad it's been fixed... you deserve your time off.


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank goodness it was not my computer. Missed KP but you do deserve a day off.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

We all certainly learned something about ourselves: We are hopeless addicts. As if there were any doubt.

It's a good time to say thank you for taking care of us!!

We had to do actual KNITTING!

I was so desperate I fell into a pit of geneology research!!

Of course, we blamed the 261 teddy bears and their blasted picnic!!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Sorry we messed up you day off.
> Gosh I was lost all day.
> It was so bad I cleaned my apt.
> Glad to be back on KP.
> ...


CLEANED YOUR APARTMENT!!!???

That is indeed tragic.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

My morning coffee just wasn't the same without you. Welcome back. And...I might start a KPA (Knitting Paradise Anonymous) group so we can lend support to others when this happens!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

I went into a blue funk thinking it was my computer. But then I remembered that another group I belonged to had the same thing happen to them. I decided to call a computer repair man in case it was my fault. But I calmed down and waited for this morning. Thank you for having this site and making me very happy. I really enjoy it and God bless you for doing this for us.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Glad to see that everything is fixed.
You deserve a day off.
I finally emailed a friend from KP and asked if she had the same
problem. I wasn't sure if it was just on my end. 
I was hoping that it would be something temporary.
Dick


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I had withdrawal as well. I'm surprised how much I missed this forum, it should make admin feel good how much a service this forum does. Glad it's back and admin did deserve a day off.


----------



## mommah (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you are back. Really missed checking in yesterday - Although I kept checking all day to see if you were back up. So glad you are here today. Amazingly, it seems we all survived!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

glad you're back - I figured something like that had happened


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I kept trying throughout the day to access KP with no luck. At first I thought it was my computer too, but I could access other sites with no problem. I had so much free time yesterday I actually got things done that I'd neglected. Boy am I glad you're up and running again. I didn't realize how much I'd miss you until I couldn't visit.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

This has been an education for a lot of us.
Especially to not panic and assume the very worst, and to assume it's our computers having the problem!

I realized it was not _me, as I was getting all my other emails, and able to get other websites. So I looked up '502 Gateway Error' which confirmed my opinion. It was very reassuring to know what was going on, and that obviously KP would be 'up' again in due course.

So glad KP is back. Don't know what we'd do without it!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great to be back,I checked it wasnt my computer or my broadband,I did start to get concerned when I tried early this morning,But then the relief when I got back on, Thank you,


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

15 pages so far. Now you know how important you are to us. I kept compulsively checking all day Sat.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

It is just a relief to know it wasn't my fault---these days everything is Mom's fault!!!
Thank you for this site.
And take a day off now and then!


----------



## Gmommie6 (Oct 7, 2011)

Didn't know I was so addicted. I followed my own advice, wait...the computer may fix itself...it didn't but you did. Thanks


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow I had kittens all day yesterday trying to get online here! I too am very relieved to be on the forum again


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought my PC had a virus or something. I love KP and have learned a lot of new things. I have been knitting and crocheting since I was 8 y.o. and am still learning new ways to do things. Thank you for all the things you do.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Granalou said:


> diziescott said:
> 
> 
> > You deserve a day off every now and then! Although we all missed our KP fix, no harm done. Thanks for everything you do for us!
> ...


Double Ditto!


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

MY WORLD HAD CRASHED. I WAS SO LOST WITHOUT MY KNITTING PARADISE. THANK YOU FOR COMING TO THE RESCUE


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

You deserve a day off but please make it when this works HAHA
Wouldn't you know something goes wrong when you are not around. Not to worry! I guess we all just went into panic mode without our daily fix! Glad all is up and running!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to know what happened. It was weird. :thumbup:


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

My first thought was...on no, computer problems and I can't get my site. Stubborn me kept on trying anyway!

Momma Osa


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Figured out something was wrong with the way the computer was working when I couldn't access 24-hour, online Backgammon.


----------



## Linda U (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad you are back everyone deserves days off. I thought it was my computer glad it was only a glitch nice to have you back.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Good to know. I thought it was me. doing something wrong, again


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

When the cat's away...just glad we're back up & running! Don't want to do without our KP!!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Hi- glad to be back on here, knew there must have been a problem on the other end as my sister who lives near me couldn't get into k.p. either, glad to hear you decided to take a day off , you deserve more days off. Thankyou so much for this site and all you do for your members- must be time consuming. I know i and others are very grateful!


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

Good for you to have a day off. I missed KP & am glad it's back. Sorry your homecoming was problematic.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone deserves time off for good behavior...now I will just have to declare this KP day and claim this machine as mine for the day....LOL! Thank you for the update.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with the others...I am so addicted with this site I was going through withdrawls LOL!!!! I said yesterday the one day the site is down and I bet the one in charge took the day off!!! So happy you actually got a day of rest from all of this but even more happy KP is back online. 
Mornin' to all you yarnies out there LOL!!!! :lol:
Thanks for this site and all that you do. :thumbup:


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

whew! So glad you had a day off, but I really missed my KP.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

So glad you're back. Missed KP so much yesterday, I actually knit a nice cowl during the downtime!  Hmmm--less time on line means more knitting done, as is we don't all know that already!

In any event, I'm happy you're back up!!


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for getting KP up and running again!..Bad part, missed reading the site. Good part, finished a baby blanket for a shower next Sunday
Thanks again for KP


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I missed all of you yesterday!!! Glad to see everything's back up and running today.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm so glad this is working today! I was sooooooooo concerned and missed KP. Thanks for the note and for working on this. I LOVE KP!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Happy to hear everything is ok now with your server. I didn't sign in yesterday...went to a picnic at a friends house (an annual event) it is so nice to spend time with old friends! I, too, would have gone into withdrawal if I had known! 
Keep up the good work...
Judy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Ok little missy, no more days off for you. I must have ate everything in the house yesterday I was so worried that I was not going to see KP again! I am addicted and afterall this is all about me! Didn't you read the sign on my front entry door? It simply states, UNLESS YOU ARE DYING DON'T BOTHER ME--I AM ON KNITTING PARADISE.
> Seriously, I am glad it is back up, sorry your peaceful day was shattered when you realized we were down, but, I don't think anyone committed suicide, or shot up their computers, or anything like that. We have all just suddenly had to admit that we are addicts! Thanks for all of your hard work making this the most favored forum on the net for knitters.


You certainly said it all....except I'm on a diet and had to leave the house or, like you said, stay and eat everything in sight. Instead I went garage saleling--tis the season. Walked for miles. It was an urban neighborhood sale so parking and walking for blocks was a must. but get this---NO YARN, no where, I looked carefully but either they were hanging onto their stashes and just not "down scaling" enough to part with their extra yarn or knitting just wasn't this neighborhoods thing. And when I got home I immediately tried to log on to KP--turned off my computer in disgust, headed for the sofa and knitting a few rows on my current SIP (sweater in progress). Boohoo for us but---please, Admin, let us know when you are taking a well-deserved day off, everyone needs one.....we forgive you but only because KP is Back!!! yahhooooo!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh crap! I strangled my husband for nothing! LOL just kidding!! Have worked with computers since their inception....can you say "punch cards?" So glad you had a day off. Being "off the grid" is a wonderful thing these days. I hope you enjoy many more days off!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Soooo glad KP is back! Thank you administrator for running this site. It is something I look forward to every day. The helpfulness and creativity of KPers, not to mention their generosity in sharing their stashes, is such an upbeat way to start the day. The effort this site must take from your day is soo appreciated!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Oh crap! I strangled my husband for nothing! LOL just kidding!! Have worked with computers since their inception....can you say "punch cards?" So glad you had a day off. Being "off the grid" is a wonderful thing these days. I hope you enjoy many more days off!


----------



## teagranny (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi I can relate to all when i went to click on to the site I go this weird message and I thought now what did I do I famous for messes up my computer not to get at reading message when I get them onthe computer but nice to have the site back althougth i don't message much but it us nice to know you are all there for help with when ever i ask thank you all and have a great day.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree! You need a day off, just like the rest of us! I figured it was the server when I tried with a couple of devices and got the same message error. I knew it would be back up soon enough.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Whew!!! I was afraid you were gone for good. I check you every day and really enjoy it.
Razzle


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad to know what was going on. I thought my computer had gone berserk. Thanks much for your help.

Hazel


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

knittingnut214 said:


> Ironically, I decided to take a day off at that same time just a few hours before the forum went down. Usually, when taking time off, I still check the forum throughout the day. But this time, I decided to go off the grid for the entire day, and this happened
> 
> You are entitled to time off and while many of us went through "withdrawals" (LOL)....we survived...modern day technology ... what can you do?


Get the housework done. More importantly more knitting.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Jackie, yes, I can say punch cards! I was one of the 1st keypunchers in NJ way back when...I worked for the state of NJ when they changed the Motor Vehicle system to an automated form, so today we can renew or licenses on line! Love reading what other KPers are doing!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

You do what you have to do to keep this wonderful site going but you also deserve your time. Thank you


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap! I strangled my husband for nothing! LOL just kidding!! Have worked with computers since their inception....can you say "punch cards?" So glad you had a day off. Being "off the grid" is a wonderful thing these days. I hope you enjoy many more days off!


Exactly!!!! LOL


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Whewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. We're back in business. Missed you all.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

J havae a question: What is "housework"? Oh, yeah, that stuff I used to do with a mop & a broom! Now I'd rather sit & knit or crochet! Much more fun & more relaxing! The dust will be there tomorrow (or the next day)...Judy


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

jconard said:


> Hi Jackie, yes, I can say punch cards! I was one of the 1st keypunchers in NJ way back when...I worked for the state of NJ when they changed the Motor Vehicle system to an automated form, so today we can renew or licenses on line! Love reading what other KPers are doing!


Yea! Someone else knows!  Hubby was reading an article in NY Times to me this morning regarding a woman who went to an office supply store for carbon paper. Store clerk had no idea what she was talking about. Sent me to the floor laughing! It has been very interesting knowing where computers started from and where they are now. (Hubby addicted to his IPad). I even remember a "bookkeeping machine" my mom used back int he 60's and thinking...wow....what a gizmo! You must really smile when you think back to all the hard work you did in NJ and now it is a snap....don't even have to stand in line!


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

So happy to be back. Don't know what I would do without checking this site everyday. It is the highlight of my day.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the story about carbon paper, Jacki. I can even top that one! I used to do our church newsletter once a month. I typed all the infor from members &/or the Pastor,(on a manual typewriter), cut out all the articles, was on my hands & knees on the livingroom floor, about 9 or 10 pieces of blank paper, cut out the articles, pasted them (scotch tape) where I thought they fit best. Took me hours! Then I had to retype them where they fit. Took them to the church office & someone else had to run the mimeograph machine (I didn't know how to do that!) & finally the newsletter was done! That is where cut & paste started!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> .....and I'm thinking "is it something I said?"


Hey, I thought the same thing! Geez..I thought I was banned for saying I was going to kill that possum that has been bothering us..LOL.
I emailed some swap buddies and they said they could not connect either, so I knew it was a problem with the site. 
PHEW!! Thank you Admin (do you have a real name?) for all the work you do to keep us all happy here at KP!!!

June


----------



## Mary Moppet (Sep 20, 2011)

Love this wonderful site! It always makes for the start of a great day. Thank you for giving us this very happy & informative forum. :thumbup: God bless!


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

So glad you are back, but we all need a "time out" once in a while. Can't believe how quickly I have become addicted to this forum. Thanks! Beth


----------



## molly bee (Jul 16, 2011)

I was hoping it wasn't my computer. I actually got some knitting done!! Thanks for the notice.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Lea said:


> No worries. Just happy to be back. I was beginning to go into withdrawal.


I thought that it MY COMPUTER that was the cause. Whew !!

Welcome back.

DeeDee


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I guess KP decided that since you were going on holiday, it should as well.


LOL. Good point.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, thank you thank you!!! It's wonderful to have the forum again! Hope your well-deserved time off was enjoyable   :mrgreen:


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought maybe at first it was my computor then when I could access everything else my second thought was it was that huge "BEAR PICNIC" brought everything to a halt. 
So glad it is fixed and thank you for all your hard work keeping this site up and available to us .


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I thought it got overloaded from people trying to post bear pictures or look at bears. Just glad it wasn't off any longer. Besides,you deserve a day off.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you i thought my internet had a problem. Glad it is all fixed now. I hope you enjoyed your day off.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I thought I had done something wrong---thank goodness it was the SITE that was down, and that it's back up and running again!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

glad to see you back i definately had withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Murphys law - if anything can go wrong, it will.

I actually thought that I had done something to get me blocked out for 3 weeks - then what would I have done?


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

glad to see you back


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

jconard said:


> Thanks for the story about carbon paper, Jacki. I can even top that one! I used to do our church newsletter once a month. I typed all the infor from members &/or the Pastor,(on a manual typewriter), cut out all the articles, was on my hands & knees on the livingroom floor, about 9 or 10 pieces of blank paper, cut out the articles, pasted them (scotch tape) where I thought they fit best. Took me hours! Then I had to retype them where they fit. Took them to the church office & someone else had to run the mimeograph machine (I didn't know how to do that!) & finally the newsletter was done! That is where cut & paste started!


LOL! That is a great story!! I'm sure the younger generation is not familiar with that! I can picture you on the floor....as I finished reading your entry I could smell the ink from that mimeograph machine...and apparently no one will care how to spell that word....what would you use it for? Is there an "app" for that?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I'm so glad to see you all back again,i thought it was my computer,and now for my sigh of relief.


Same here, good to be back.


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for fix it back up again... now you can go head and take more days off, but have the computer by your side and stay on all the time. so you will see what is up...... (just kidding) very appreciate the work you done for all of us.

Ivy


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

whew.. im glad it wasnt just me,, i was going thru with drawels .. love this place and im soo happpy to be back !


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

scrumbler2011 said:


> I was thinker KP had gone to the teddy bears picnic too. . . !
> 
> So glad all is back up and running again


Love your avatar, so pretty.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How funny is that!!! You guys just made me laugh so hard!!


Ask4j said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap! I strangled my husband for nothing! LOL just kidding!! Have worked with computers since their inception....can you say "punch cards?" So glad you had a day off. Being "off the grid" is a wonderful thing these days. I hope you enjoy many more days off!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I received scads of concerned e-mails regarding the "bad gateway" message that popped up when trying to access the KP forum. Many, many anxious knitters throughout the day, and now - today - I'm getting the same e-mails, saying "KP is baaaaack!"

Whew! Glad we can tear off that calendar page!


----------



## mamatubs (Feb 9, 2012)

Thankyou Admin. Even my DH knows I read my KP before anything else in the morning. All day I popped in to check. Major withdrawals. I have learned more from this forum than I had in all my years. Keep up the good work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Judy, I am with you on that!


jconard said:


> J havae a question: What is "housework"? Oh, yeah, that stuff I used to do with a mop & a broom! Now I'd rather sit & knit or crochet! Much more fun & more relaxing! The dust will be there tomorrow (or the next day)...Judy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Can you explain why I could not get on Internet explorer or foxfire either. MJW


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Just glad all is better and not something I did. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm just glad it wasn't my computer which I have no idea how to fix. I was beginning to worry that I was not going to get my next fix of KP until one of my kids showed up, which could be a long time!!!!!


----------



## little momma (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope you enjoyed your day off! we all need it from time to time. Husband liked it though more time for him! He loved it!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought my coputer was on the blink too!!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

vegasmeme said:


> I was having withdrawal symptoms of not being able to get on the site! Glad you are back and running. Makes my day perfect!


Ditto! It's bad enough being addicted to knitting without learning that I am addicted to a forum, too!


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for letting everyone know so quickly what had transpired. I was so glad when I was able to access Knitting Paradise today.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Everything everybody else said.....so glad all is well or will be ...THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought it was my server, because of the 502 error message;
had contacted them for help.

Your fix was faster :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all you do for us, enjoy your time off we can always knit our frustrations while you are away.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you. Everyone needs downtime, so its OK.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I was about to call the Geek Squad


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all you do Admin. We love this forum but in the world of technology stuff happens that is out f you control. You deserve a break, it is well earned. Thanks for getting it back on line.....Kudos to you all


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you! We can certainly survive if you take a day off now and then. It was a little disconcerting, but I coped and knitted instead of looking at everyone else's projects.

We appreciate you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rosette said:


> So that's what happened! Thanks for taking the time to explain. Twice as much KP to catch up on while waiting for the flotilla down the Thames. Can you fix the weather in London too? Such a shame about the rain!


Please send some of your rain to WI. Every day they predict rain but we only get a spit. Our gardens need it so bad.

I do was going into withdrawal. It's good thing I found the Bernat Baby Jacquards yarn I was knitting like crasy last night on the little dress that Maureenb submitted awhile back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Can you explain why I could not get on Internet explorer or foxfire either. MJW


Dear Marge it was to do with the KP server computer being 'down'. It means that nothing was wrong with any internet provider, it was a problem at 'base' and the administrator had taken a well deserved holiday- so did not find out till much later on in the day!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I was starting to have panic attacks! Scared the stew out of me.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you for letting us know what happened. I just hope you enjoyed your day off. Every one is entitled to a day off. I did miss the forum. So pleased it is back on line.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> I got so much done yesterday! But I wasn't happy. I mean, the withdrawal shakes get to ya. SOOOOO happy you are back!!!
> 
> BUT, you deserve a rest sometimes. Why don't we just schedule an "Admin Day Off" once in awhile? If we did it once a week, we would all have clean houses, cakes baked, happy husbands....etc. NAWWW.....we'd be in bad shape.....meaner than snakes......
> 
> Big hugs for all you do to keep us happy and sweet!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That's not a bad IDEA


----------



## bprout (Feb 11, 2012)

thank for being back ! I thought it was my computer! I guess we did too much at the teddy bear picnic ! You do need a day off. I love KP !

Brenda Prout


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad KP is up and running again. I love this forum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mayane said:


> thank you for letting us know what happened. I just hope you enjoyed your day off. Every one is entitled to a day off. I did miss the forum. So pleased it is back on line.


love the 'bella donna' my 'red hot pokers' are coming out in profusion! 
Thank heavens it was temporary!!!


----------



## gamastein (Jan 29, 2012)

Ditto to all the other responses. Just realized I to am addicted to this site. Didn't know what to do with myself yesterday. Kept trying to get on to no avail. Thanks for this site . I love it and all who belong.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

as i do not know a lot about computers i did nothing to my computer in case i let in a vitus pleased it was not a virus hope you enjoyed your day off


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I couldn't figure out what was going on--thought it was my ancient laptop acting up. DH checked things out and told me it was your server having problems. Glad to have KP up and running again as I was having a bit of a withdrawal. Like my granny used to say, "You never miss the water til the well runs dry." Hugs from Minnesota.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Just glad everything is back up and running - - you deserve a day off and need to "go off the grid" and spend some time for yourself. This is a wonderful site and one I look forward to everyday. Thanks!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, I thought it was me!!!


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought the site was blocked from me looking at it at work


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

diziescott said:


> You deserve a day off every now and then! Although we all missed our KP fix, no harm done. Thanks for everything you do for us!


I agree. We'll survive. Thank you for providing our daily entertainment.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

diziescott said:


> You deserve a day off every now and then! Although we all missed our KP fix, no harm done. Thanks for everything you do for us!


What do you mean "no harm done"?
At first I blamed my old box* (PC), but ev.th. else was working...Then, after researching error msg.s, I started soul searching--read about KPers beeing locked out for being bad...but then why am I rec. email, telling me to click here to go to KP? (all dressed up, & nowhere to go!) [By now I'm getting a little antsy :?]Then I e-mailed a KP sister, to see if same problem, or = my PC. E-mail came back "undeliverable".  Then I asked a non-KPer to try: she told me to try 'allfreeknitting.com'--guess she also got diverted to google's search. Sent out a SOS via reply to KP's e-mail--it's landed at a unmanned cyber#station, I reckon???
Stressed - no freaked out--this is more than knitting can mend. This calls for cleaning house! [yes, I said it = in lieu of finding s.b. to hurt]. To top it all off: Yesterday was the anniversary of me marrying my X.

* There's a reason they don't come w./handles attached--it would be too easy to toss them out 'the window. 

I'm o.k. now (no 2. opinions needed) & soooo glad, that was yesterday!   
Thank you for listening. 

P.S.: 502 & 504 were the ONLY #s not covered in the 'Help" menu.
Half the time I was really mad at 'Windows Internet Explorer' & the other half blaming my server.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. For awhile, I thought it was just my computer or server not letting me on...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Just happy to have the KP back on line.


----------



## cargeo (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought my computer went south. Thanks for the info.


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

I figured I'd give it some time to straighten out! Hope you enjoyed your day off...and...can you tell me what one of those is like?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> as i do not know a lot about computers i did nothing to my computer in case i let in a vitus pleased it was not a virus hope you enjoyed your day off


----------



## Robbie2025 (Apr 19, 2012)

admin
don't do that again, I called my cable service and yelled help! I can't get KP and the little guy said everything was okay on my end....and I had to wait for 24hrs to find out what was happening in KP land
Robbie2025


----------



## wavedeva (Feb 13, 2011)

You deserve time off! Glad that KP is back up and running.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank Heavens, I thought it was my machine and I was "this close" to a melt down. Glad you are back.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm addicted to this site...didn't think I was gonna make it yesterday........so glad you're back up again!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Jacki said:
> ...


I worked on punch cards in 1950. Very much in it's infancy then. First the Board of Trade then B.O.A.C. Anyone remember them? Both defunct now as I will be in not too many more years!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So glad you clarified that as I thought my computer was having a tough day & I tried to get in through Firefox and Internet Explorer too. Soooo happy it's up and running as this Knitting Paradise forum is truly my Paradise. Thanks for fixing everything.


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for making the forum available for us. I thought there was a server problem. It happens with all forums.

I am glad we are back on.


----------



## judith ann (Apr 29, 2012)

I answered someone one forum, but didn't how to retreive the answer. can you help?


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

So glad KP is back online. Major disappointment when I got the "Bad Gateway" error yesterday. Thank you to KP admin and all concerned for this great website.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought i would never get to paradise again,


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I felt just like the others ladies, but once I found that it was off-line I knew you'd be back up and runnin' today. Whew!


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

I am so pleased it was the server I was so worried all day it was something to do with my computer - welcome back. About to have my daily fix now yeahhhhh


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought... OMG did I do something wrong...gulp


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


Your stock is WAY up, give yourself a raise--you deserve it! (just no more days off, hihi 

Thank you for whatever it is you do--I have no clue--but it's working. Just keep it up! (pardon the pun)  Hannelore


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you so much. I was going into withdrawal. lol


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you! I thought something was wrong at my end.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Ahh... Okay.. I got a Gateway Error message and after trying twice I gave it up for the day..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Figured that is what happened. No biggie. Just went a visited sites I had bookmarked from those posted here. Gave me some "extra" time to catch up on some of them!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> I thought it was my computer on the fritz. Talk about withdrawals :XD: So glad you had the day off and so glad to see the forum back on


Add my name to this one. So glad it is not a permanent problem. There is nothing quite as delightful as Knitting Paradise. Thank you for it.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I have read all 23 pages of this thread. I hope, Admin, you have seen how much we appreciate you, this site and each other!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

I want my [MTV] KP!!!!! [floor stomping/hair standing straight up]


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: All,s forgiven.....sometimes the boat gets rocky....cheers


----------



## chris h (Aug 13, 2011)

no worries was thinking i might get withdrawal symptoms love this site :lol:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Jacki said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the story about carbon paper, Jacki. I can even top that one! I used to do our church newsletter once a month. I typed all the infor from members &/or the Pastor,(on a manual typewriter), cut out all the articles, was on my hands & knees on the livingroom floor, about 9 or 10 pieces of blank paper, cut out the articles, pasted them (scotch tape) where I thought they fit best. Took me hours! Then I had to retype them where they fit. Took them to the church office & someone else had to run the mimeograph machine (I didn't know how to do that!) & finally the newsletter was done! That is where cut & paste started!
> ...


I still use carbon & I keep white-out & bookmarks by my monitor. (I know--it's a blond thing  )


----------



## Robbie2025 (Apr 19, 2012)

It is a small wonderful, crazy world we live in. Right out of high school in the early 60's I trained as a key punch operator....I was pretty fast at it also, even got promoted up to key punch verifier. The actual computer works took up a whole room and lots of people working with it all the time 24/7.

Robbie2025


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Very glad that KP is back. I tried several times to get on it last night and couldn't. Thought it might be my computer but since I could get into other websites, I decided it must be something at KP. I, too, was about to go into withdrawal. I need by KP daily! Thanks for getting the problem resolved though!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Nervous breakdown?--'missed it by that much' 
H. (minus fingernails)


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Was also lost without my KP daily read. Bet you never thought when you were sitting around thinking "you know what's needed, a site for people to get together and share ideas, pics, whatever and why don't I give it a try" how much you are loved and how much this site means to so many people. And isn't it just Murphy's law that when you go away something happens, such as the washing machine/dishwasher springs a leak, never when you are home. Hope you had a good day, maybe spent it at the races, since someone mentioned you are out of England. Thank you again so much for being here and for giving us all this great site for us to go to.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you for what you do. I know we take you for granted from time to time (I know I do!). You have my "permission" lol, to take days off--we will live; maybe panic, but live. Hope your time off was great. We do love you all!
Donna K


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you, Admin. I was wondering what was wrong with my computer, and I'm glad you are back.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Robbie2025...I, too, was a keypunch verifier in the late 50's. No kids then. Now I just play on my computer. My daughter's business partner couldn't do something (???) on her computer & my daughter said to her: "what do you mean you can't do that? My MOTHER can do that on the computer!" Makes you feel good to know you daughter has that much confidence in you in your "old age"! See you around on KP...Judy


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

well,i got weeds pulled and some planting done so not a total loss.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

It got so bad for me that I actually joined another forum. It doesn't hold a candle to Knitting Paradise. So glad you are back and everything is okay. I need this place.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> I thought it was my computer on the fritz. Talk about withdrawals :XD: So glad you had the day off and so glad to see the forum back on


Funny - I thought the same thing - LOL.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I knew something was up, but I also knew we'd be back before long.  Thanx for the great job you do. I really appreciate you and this site!


----------



## Sambar439 (Oct 9, 2011)

I also kept thinking I was having internet connection problems in the house, and yet other websites were working!!! I tried KP every hour on the hour and was so glad it was finally back on. Even though I have been knitting for 50+ years, there is still so much I am learning from the KP members. I always get excited to learn and try something new about knitting. Thank you members so very much!


----------



## slien (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for being there as much as you are. We love this web site but also Love you and you deserve time off off of the grid. Thanks for fixing it when you can.

ShRON


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for fixing the problem. I am so happy again. I live in Victoria, Australia, I could not open the forum 2 days. So glad it's all working OK now.


----------



## ddwand (Sep 3, 2011)

M, too, Grandma M. Glad to have everyone back!


----------



## ddwand (Sep 3, 2011)

Oops, wrong name.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Your timing could not have been better (at least from my perspective). I was travelling all day returning home from Alaska and didn't have access to the internet. Sorry there was a problem, glad to see it has been resolved, and glad you had a day off!


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Lea said:
> 
> 
> > No worries. Just happy to be back. I was beginning to go into withdrawal.
> ...


Me Too!


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad see you back and running,,,,,,like others wa having withdrawls and thought my computer was on the fritz. Knew something was up when I could go from one site to another and no problem but to go to KP it wasn't doing anything but coming back as a bad gateway!


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for coming back! I missed you all!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gamastein said:


> Ditto to all the other responses. Just realized I to am addicted to this site. Didn't know what to do with myself yesterday. Kept trying to get on to no avail. Thanks for this site . I love it and all who belong.


Ditto, kept thinking it was my computer crashing the site from overuse, LOL.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a hunch your server was out. I kept checking and kept getting the same message. 

The funny part of that, if you noticed, is where I said, "I kept checking" - and hoping you were back up! Missed you. 

Thanks for all you do to keep this going.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

No big problem, I was so happy to see that it was not my pc. I checked my Kindle and knew it was just the site.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here all the time I thot it was just my comp. I tried everything I could think of even tried to get to adminestration. I had been gone all last week to my brothers funeral and thot my comp. had something terribly wrong w/ it. what a relief!!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


NP!! Altho I would never want to experience the withdrawal symptoms ever again. ;-)


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought one of the Teddy Bears pulled the plug.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been having computer problems so I missed yours. Glad to have you back. Enjoy the day off.


----------



## nzexuk (Apr 21, 2012)

Shows how indispenable you are!


----------



## nzexuk (Apr 21, 2012)

oops - indipensable


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought my PC was on the blink and was starting to have serious withdrawals. What a relief this morning when I tried to get on the forum and IT WORKED, Yay!


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

My mother appreciated my visit to check to see if you'd come up on her computer. I'm thankful you're back up and running.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Am I ever glad the KP is back up and we are back to chatting--never missed something so much even though it was only one day!


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

everyone should some time off. It show us how much we really like to read the forum when it goes down.


----------



## trudyfrommt (May 14, 2012)

Am so glad it was not me or my computer!!! I am such an idiot on the computer, had to call my son down and had him look at it thinking I had screwed up somehow. I am glad we are all back on.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Panic'd for a while, had hubby check out our computer for faults, and finally went to bed keeping fingers crossed! Fingers now permanently creased but KP up and running .... yay!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!


Admin said:


> It looks like the application server that powers the forum crashed on June 2 at 8:55AM eastern time.
> 
> I'm looking into why that happened and what can be done to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for letting us know what happened. I thought it was my laptop at fault. What a relief.


----------



## bonnie_5 (May 21, 2012)

Like everyone else I thought it was my computer and worse than that I thought I had lost the site forever. I was so happy to see your explanation. I really enjoy your site and have learned a lot from it. Thank you!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Murphy's Law!!!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Rosette said:


> So that's what happened! Thanks for taking the time to explain. Twice as much KP to catch up on while waiting for the flotilla down the Thames. Can you fix the weather in London too? Such a shame about the rain!


Ohh lucky you to be able to be there and see that magnificent sight. I saw her on the TV news last night (Sunday, I,m reading this Monday morning) and God Bless her, 86 years old and standing all that time waving in the rain.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Fortunately for me, I had already been on KP, and was otherwise busy when it went down, so I missed nothing. But glad to say it is up and running again, pity about your well earned day off, there's no peace for the wicked as we say over here in the UK. Leonora.


I was one of the lucky ones too, did not even know anything was wrong until it was over and done with.

:-D   :-D


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thats just fine dont worry im just happy were all here & up again!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

No problem. I appreciate this wonderful site and thank you for providing it for me.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Didn't know it was down....on a little vacation myself. You leave town and Grand-daughter has a baby boy, Carver and the web sight goes down. Life moves on and it's Monday and we move on.... love this web site. Thanks for all the work you do on it.


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad it's back!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You do a super job and I thank you for getting the KP news out every day!! I figured that there must have been a problem that day. Happens to everyone sooner or later. Keep up the good work.
Thanks, Judy


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow!glad I was out of town on vacation and sworn off the computer to relax. So glad I am back and it is all fixed. Thanks.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

The server gremlins were had their eyes on you and were just biding their time until you took that day off.lol
You have no idea how relieved I was to find you back on line Sunday morning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Wondered what had happened


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know what happened, and so happy that I could access KP by Monday morning.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Jacki said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jackie, yes, I can say punch cards! I was one of the 1st keypunchers in NJ way back when...I worked for the state of NJ when they changed the Motor Vehicle system to an automated form, so today we can renew or licenses on line! Love reading what other KPers are doing!
> ...


The first calculating machine I used at work is now in the museum. I can still hear its gears clanking. It is not the modern calculator, but a box about 2 ft long by 1 ft wide, with brass gears. Labeled as a 'pre computer calculator' or something similar. Really made me feel old when I saw it. It was the actual machine as it had "Department of Mines" written on it.

My first computer usage ws 1966 when the accounts and ledger machines were connected to the computer room, and I mean room. A whole room with all the gismos to run the computers, very low powered too, but used a lot of electricity. The information was stored on tape, reel to reel tape not cassettes. The firm I worked for was one of the first in Western Australia to instal and use computers.

The first modem was shaped like a telephone handpiece (the thing where you put one piece to you ear and listened and the other end to your mouth and spoke) and clamped to the telephone headset. It cost the user everytime they pressed the enter button to download information. Mainly from the Australian National Library data base, but also from America. Libraries were amongst the first to use computers, along with the defence forces and the universities.

Now does anyone remember telephones with handpieces. I had to think what it was called. Typed headpiece first, but that was wrong. Also first job had the telephone switchboard with cords and jacks to make a call.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Just thought it was my silly computer...usually is.. hope you at least had a fun day off???


----------



## trudyfrommt (May 14, 2012)

ahhh Marha French!! You brought back memories. My dad would not get rid of his rotary phone!!! His handset was still attached to the phone with the curly wire. No push button for him. I finally gave him a cordless, but he still preferred his rotary. And now these young kids will probably never even know what a rotary phone was! I am dating myself now as well.


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

At first I thought it was my computer too. I tried several times to get on but it just would not happen. I'm so glad it's fixed and you're back with us. I would hate to lose the forum!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I remember the computer which took up almost the whole room where the girls punhed out cards all day. Their production was calculated by the weight of the cards they punched through the day. I had to operate a machine with a crank handle that seperated the paper print outs from the carbons in between and then had to rip the pages apart on the perforated line and put the copies together into their seperate groups. I also remember the calculator with the crank handle that had to be shared by 5 people.

I also remember my mothers country phone which had to be cranked with a handle to reach the operator, who happened to be my friends older sister and she would have to plug in the cord at her switch board to connect us with who we wanted. I also remember the "party lines" which was pretty interesting some days. Every one had a "ring" code so they knew if it was a call for them or someone down the road. Some old biddies would pick up the phone and listen to the conversations. I guess that's why it was a party line.

I also remember using the gestetner machine (black ink) at work and also the ditto machine (purple ink). My clothes bore enough colour by the end of the week and eventually they gave us a heavy cloth jacket to wear over our good clothes.

I honestly can't say I miss this old stuff, but every once in a while it doesn't hurt to remember. It makes me appreciate some of the new stuff that has eliminated a lot of hard work.



Martha French said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > jconard said:
> ...


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

are the things on the dial phones called recievers. How far back on the phones was it that they were called recievers?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> are the things on the dial phones called recievers. How far back on the phones was it that they were called recievers?


when you hung up the "receiver" on it's hanger at the side of the wooden phone box that was attached to the wall--it was the listening device that you put to your ear. The little black bill-shaped thing in the front of the wooden box was the speaker and if the phone was mounted too high, you had to stand on a chair to speak into it. On the really old phones that had a writing shelf to take notes, there wasn't a dial but a crank that you would turn to call a neighbor or an operator to place the call for you. So "receiver" pre-dates the dial phones.

In the rural country you were on a party line of 4 to 6 people or more. And when you got a call it would ring a combination of shot and long rings so each knew who's call it was and those at the other homes knew someone had gotten a call and would pick up and listen in--the voice at the other end would become fainter and fainter depending on how many were listening in. I remember an uncle who stayed with us would get calls from a friend and when he couldn't hear he would yell at everyone to hang up.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I remember the party lines. My dad needed to cal a vet as one of his cows had eaten too much fresh alphalfa and was bloated. He asked for the ph. a couple of the neighbor kids were using. They told him he could use it when they got thru.
We were really glad when they started w/ the private lines.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I remember the party lines. My dad needed to cal a vet as one of his cows had eaten too much fresh alphalfa and was bloated. He asked for the ph. a couple of the neighbor kids were using. They told him he could use it when they got thru.
> We were really glad when they started w/ the private lines.


Yes, I know there sometimes was a bit of etiquette issues but on the whole the neighbors would immediately give up the line if you butted in and said it was an emergency. Fortunately the phones advanced so quickly after WWII that we had a private line by the mid 50's. It's fun going down memory lane....


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I remember the "computer room" from when I worked at Crawfords Biscuits Office. I was a comptometer operator, I also used the headpiece phone and the "telex" machines.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, did you ever bring back some old memories! When my sister & I were young, we had a party line with a young woman about 18-20 years old! We couldn't wait to be that old!!! Anyway, we used to listen in on her talking to her friends! We tried NOT to giggle but that never worked & she would yell at us & threaten to tell our mom if we didn't hang up! Thanks for mentioning party lines...now everyone communicates via computer! 

Judy


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Ok little missy, no more days off for you. I must have ate everything in the house yesterday I was so worried that I was not going to see KP again! I am addicted and afterall this is all about me! Didn't you read the sign on my front entry door? It simply states, UNLESS YOU ARE DYING DON'T BOTHER ME--I AM ON KNITTING PARADISE.
> Seriously, I am glad it is back up, sorry your peaceful day was shattered when you realized we were down, but, I don't think anyone committed suicide, or shot up their computers, or anything like that. We have all just suddenly had to admit that we are addicts! Thanks for all of your hard work making this the most favored forum on the net for knitters.


My sentiments exactly!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you! Like all the others, missed it so much!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, one of the gals on line said she "strangled her hunband!!!" I really got a good laugh out of that remark..we all know she didn't REALLY strangle him!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee I though it was my computer too or perhaps all the lovely Bears and other knitted items. 
So glad you got us back up and running. Still looking for the 'LIKE' button. 
Perhaps it is time to allow someone else to help for 1 day off..


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

jconard said:


> Well, one of the gals on line said she "strangled her hunband!!!" I really got a good laugh out of that remark..we all know she didn't REALLY strangle him!


No, I didn't really strangle him.  Was just kidding. Glad I made you laugh! He is really awesome, and supports my knitting habit as well as my KP addiction. He noticed the site was down!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, glad your husband supports your knitting addiction! My late husband used to tease me about being old,even tho' I wasyoung at the time! When he was growing up, only old grammies knitted or crocheted! But he wore the sox I knitted for him!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jconard said:


> Hi, glad your husband supports your knitting addiction! My late husband used to tease me about being old,even tho' I wasyoung at the time! When he was growing up, only old grammies knitted or crocheted! But he wore the sox I knitted for him!


I think the image that only older women knit is because in the past when they can no longer do the heavy work of the younger women, they choose to continue contributing in the best way they could by making clothing whether it is a cozy sweater, warm socks or baby clothes. Now days we use it to unwind because we now deal with mental stress and less physical stress. That is why I took to knitting at a young age--I was under a great deal of stress and now that I am totally relaxed I have something wonderful to enjoy and keep me interested. Not an old ladies hobby any more, except I now am one.

and Jacki I thought your comment about strangling your husband was hilarious but I couldn't comment because the battery on my wireless keyboard died and I was literally "speechless" until I recharged, so I added the cartoon.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Ask4j, glad you agree about old ladies. I was out with my daughter a while back, she was walking about 3 steps ahead of me. I stopped in the middle of the sidewalk, when she realized I wasn't with her, she stopped & said:"what", I replied, "could you wait for the old lady?" She laughted, came back & hugged me & said "Mom, you are the youngaest old lady I know!" Nice compliment! Told her she got out of that trouble very nicely!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> I remember the "computer room" from when I worked at Crawfords Biscuits Office. I was a comptometer operator, I also used the headpiece phone and the "telex" machines.


I too remember those huge computers with reel to reels recording files or what ever they did. These huge machines were placed in special highly air-conditioned rooms and raised off the floor for cool air to circulate. My first real job was with General Mills, Betty Crocker and a whole bunch of other names. It was/is a conglomerate of food related businesses under one name that had gotten it's start at the flour mills along the Mississippi--now a museum. I worked at the main office and remember at holiday time, we called it Christmas back then, the programers put in Christmas carols that you could hear throughout the three story building--we were incredibly amazed that a computer could do this.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, glad your husband supports your knitting addiction! My late husband used to tease me about being old,even tho' I wasyoung at the time! When he was growing up, only old grammies knitted or crocheted! But he wore the sox I knitted for him!
> ...


I thought the cartoon was the perfect addition to my comment! I loved it! Hubby laughed  LOL What a good sport he is....would have to be to be married to me! I'm old now too, and finally have the time to knit and I'm loving it! I've been knitting since I was 10 - 11 years old. I was under a lot of stress too back then. Got my Mom to buy me a "learn to knit & crochet" book, a skein of yarn, needles & a hook. I had NO idea what I was going to do...but it worked! Still love both, but am partial to knitting.....well, at least for now.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > jconard said:
> ...


Glad you liked it Jacki and you have a wonderful and kind husband who not only has a sense of humor but supports your addiction as well.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

diziescott said:


> You deserve a day off every now and then! Although we all missed our KP fix, no harm done. Thanks for everything you do for us!


Ditto!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I also thought it was my computer. I was trying not to panic & withdrawals had set in.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha that will teach you to take a much needed and much deserved day off. I was in a panic too. I put out a yell on FaceBook and was actually happy to hear that everyone was getting the same error message that I was getting. I felt like I was in good (but sad) company. I'm glad you got it worked out and that you now have a kazillion happy knitters, crocheters, Loomers, machine knitters etc again.

Anita


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

aknitter said:


> .... I put out a yell on FaceBook and was actually happy to hear that everyone was getting the same error message that I was getting. I felt like I was in good (but sad) company....
> 
> Anita


I did the same on Ravelry! :lol: When life throws you a curve ball I find it's nice to know that you're not the only one attending the pity party! (I guess that's just another way of saying that misery loves company...) :lol:


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

Some said they went to the cheezburger site. Is that a forum or what. I went to cheezburger.com and all I saw were pictures. Is that what it is?


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation - I thought I was in the sin bin for some unknown misdemeanour. So relieved to know it wasn't me. I love this forum and would miss my fix so much.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

lhharris said:


> Some said they went to the cheezburger site. Is that a forum or what. I went to cheezburger.com and all I saw were pictures. Is that what it is?


Checking it out it is clip art on the "cheezy" side. fun site.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

TammyK said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > .... I put out a yell on FaceBook and was actually happy to hear that everyone was getting the same error message that I was getting. I felt like I was in good (but sad) company....
> ...


Didn't think of Facebook but checked out Ravelry and didn't find any comments about KP, so I trawled the internet but no one said a peep probably because no one knew. And yes I tried all three browsers that I have installed so I knew it wasn't my computer.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > aknitter said:
> ...


There's a Ravelry Group dedicated to Dee's (Stevieland's) shawl designs ( http://www.ravelry.com/groups/design-by-dee ) and quite a few members of that group are also on KP, so I knew someone there would know what was up on this end.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

So glad this was righted. What would we do without KP


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I have not been receiving my daily digests since May 31st, is there a way that you can put me back on to receive it again each day instead of making me wait the 2 mos. that others are telling me I will have to wait.

CeliaJ
([email protected])


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

celiaj said:


> I have not been receiving my daily digests since May 31st, is there a way that you can put me back on to receive it again each day instead of making me wait the 2 mos. that others are telling me I will have to wait.
> 
> CeliaJ
> ([email protected])


Just PM'ed you.


----------

